# Not A Smoking Cessation Device...



## Derick (1/12/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (2/12/13)

Derick said:


>


LoL !! The joys of the common sense in our laws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

